# Water Temp Sender



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Instead of the temperature gauge, install a water pressure gauge.
Much more useful when dealing with a jackplate.
Easier to install also, nothing electrical at the outboard.
Just a tee spliced into the visual discharge tube.

If you really want to install a temp gauge
here's installation instructions

http://faria-instruments.com/site_manuals/IS0003B.pdf


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

x2 on that water pressure guage... I won't rig a skiff without one..... You'll get a much better warning watching your water pressure than waiting until things begin to heat up (damage probably already occurring by the time motors begin to overheat...).


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I found a kit by teleflex on closeout for $39 so I'm going to run with it. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

